# DVD Wiedergabe mit Xine ruckelt

## pommespaula

Hi,

die wiedergabe von DVD's mit Xine ruckelt durchgehend (Habs mit verschiedenen DVD's ausprobiert liegt also an Xine). Der sound läuft jedoch ganz normal, ist also nur das Bild.

Bei der Wiedergabe von VCD's oder sonstigen Video Datein gibt es keine Probleme.

Bevor ich mein System neu gemacht habe lief xine immer einwandfrei.

Danke für jede Hilfe

----------

## Lawless

DMA aktiviert? Korrektes IDE Modul im Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## pommespaula

kannst du näher erläutern was DMA und das IDE-Modul ist? (obwohl ich sehr sicher bin, dass alle nötigen Modul geladen sind da ich genkernel benutz habe zusammen mit hopplug und der hat früher auch alle module geladen).

----------

## Lawless

hdparm -d /dev/deindvd

-->

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

oder

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

----------

## pommespaula

mein DMA ist off

hdparm -A 1 /dev/hdd (jepp ist mein dvd-device)

liefert jedoch 

/dev/hdd:

 setting drive read-lookahead to 1 (on)

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setreadahead) failed: Input/output error

----------

## Lawless

Tjor dann ist das Kernel Modul vielleicht doch disabled?

Hab den genkernel ehrlich gesagt noch nie benutzt, kann also nicht beschwören, dass der dann auch das richtige einbindet.

Hat denn deine Festplatte aktiviertes DMA?

Hängen beide am selben Controller?

Oder hast du eventuell noch einen Raid Onboard wo eines von beiden dranhängt... dann müssen auch beide Kernel Module eingebunden werden.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *pommespaula wrote:*   

> mein DMA ist off
> 
> hdparm -A 1 /dev/hdd (jepp ist mein dvd-device)
> 
> liefert jedoch 
> ...

 

Ich bekomme dasselbe, aber ich bin sicher, dass DMA in meinem Kernel aktiviert ist, denn grep DMA .config liefert

```

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

```

Woran könnte es liegen?

----------

## Lawless

Aber nur das generic DMA reicht nicht...

Dazu muss auch der _passende_ IDE Treiber dazu.

Wenn du jetzt nen Intel Chipsatz hast muss sowas wie

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

rein

oder VIA

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

oder oder....

----------

## Gekko

ist ein Duplikat von

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220668

bitte einen davon zumachen - danke!

----------

## ian!

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> ist ein Duplikat von
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220668
> 
> bitte einen davon zumachen - danke!

 

Da in diesem Thread mehr Posts sind, habe ich den anderen geschlossen.

----------

## pommespaula

das mit dem thread war ein versehen, sorry.

so da ich auch noch den kernel 2.6 drauf habe, habe ich den mal geladen und xine laufen lassen, dort funktioniert auch (bis auf der Sound) alles und DMA ist aktiviert.

Nun wo finde ich jetzt das DMA und IDE Modul in der Kernel 2.4.27 config.

----------

## Gekko

Warum magst du unbedingt den 2.4.x Kernel verwenden?

Die 2.6er Reihe hätte noch zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass Du supereinfach Alsa verwenden könntest - und zwar ohne den Querelen mit Konfigurationsdateien (soll heissen Modul im Kernel aktivieren, Alsa-utils emergen, Mixer einstellen, alsaconf aufrufen, /etc/init.d/alsasound ins default aufnehmen, fertig)

Beim 2.4er Kernel sollten die Einstellungen in etwa gleich aussehen (IDE-Chip). Ein DMA Modul in dem Sinne gibts eigentlich nicht. Du musst den richtigen IDE-Chip-Treiber per Kernel laden, und kannst den Rest per hdparm erledigen. Es gibt sogar ein hdparm rc-script (/etc/init.d) das man ganz einfach konfigurieren kann (/etc/conf.d).

----------

## pommespaula

das hab ich probiert. doch spuckt alsa einfach keinen sound bei mir aus. da bin ich wieder auf 2.4 zurück!

DMA selbst scheit aber geladen zu werden, denn :

hdparm -b 1 /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 setting bus state to 1 (on)

 busstate     =  1 (on)

----------

## pommespaula

muss das script nicht mehr konfigurieren ausführen reicht, werde es einfach mit in den start modus packen (falls das unsinn sein sollte sagt es mir).

außerdem ist /etc/conf.d glaube ich falsch.

Besten Dank an alle ich bin glücklich, aber vieleicht kann mir ja noch jemand erklären was dieses DMA überhaupt ist?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Es lag schon daran, dass ich CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y nicht hatte. Mein alter Kernel schon und bei dem geht es gut. Hab wohl vergessen, als ich die neue Config gemacht hab   :Embarassed: 

Aber ich hab eine andere Frage, ich will aber kein Thread dafür öffnen. Wenn ich mit gxine auf "Fullscreen" klicke, dann stürtzt das Programm ab, ich bekomme eine Meldung, dass das möglicherweise ein Bug sein soll. Ist es auch einer?

----------

## Gekko

Ist ein Bug. Nimm Totem, der kann ähnliches und stürzt nicht ab beim Vollbildmodus.

----------

## Gekko

 *pommespaula wrote:*   

> 
> 
> außerdem ist /etc/conf.d glaube ich falsch.

 

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass die meisten init Skripte (nicht die Programme und dergleichen, sondern nur die start/stop/sonstwas skripte) IMHO in /etc/conf.d/ konfiguriert werden. Dass die Skripte selbst nicht dort sind ist schon klar.

----------

